# 5th day with the New G0733



## vikingcape

Well, I'm jealous. I am very new to turning and am already hooked. That looks like a sweet lathe


----------



## copcarcollector

I have had the same lathe for about a year and a half, though it has seen very little use so far. Mine came with the tailstock lead screw and quill fused together so it would not retract/advance, Grizzly was quick to send me new parts. The few times I have used the lathe have been enjoyable.

I have a question on the tool rest/banjo. As you know the machine comes with a massive tool rest, but I see your picture shows a smaller one. I bought a couple of Robust rests, but found the hole in the banjo was too small. What brand tool rest are you using, and did you have to modify it to fit the banjo?


----------



## UncleCysWoodshop

Ah, the tool rest I forgot that one was on it when I snapped the Pic. That is Homemade. The post hole in the banjo is 25mm just a bit smaller than 1 inch. I purchased 1 inch round stock and cut the piece for the new tool post (the one above) and chucked it in the lathe (different lathe, made that one a year or so ago) and used a file to file it down while spinning, to the needed 25mm then welded on the rest part. That one is 6 inches long. I have plans to make more of them in different lengths and maybe some curved ones, I have found that the round top is really easy to use and maintain. My previous grizzly had the same size post so this one naturally transferred over nicely.


----------



## bobasaurus

That thing looks very sweet. What is the metal cage for below the bed?


----------



## UncleCysWoodshop

*bobasaurus*, The basket is for whatever you can use it for. I don't think it was designed with a specific purpose. But its not much good for holding chisels. Oh and it will mount at either end. I figure it will collect a few Jam-Chuck blocks and perhaps a face plate.


----------

